# Gunky Eyes?



## JDanger (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi, we've had our new chi pup Gif at our house for a couple days now, and we noticed his eyes have gotten REALLY weepy. We're not sure why, when he was at the breeder's they didn't look this bad at all.

Here's a pic:










Now, we do know our water out here is very hard; it leaves a lot of nasty mineral deposits on our aquarium. My husband says he read somewhere that mineral deposits in the water can contribute to it, as well as teething? He's 12 1/2 weeks old now, so I don't know if he's teething yet, although he is awfully bitey/chewy and loves his nylabone.

The breeder had mentioned something about nursery water but from what I can tell online that contains fluoride. Would bottled water or something like that help? Doesn't most bottled water have added minerals, though?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Eyes can also weep depending on the quality of food they're given. 

My tribes' eyes all stopped running & I have never seen a mark or drop since I started feeding raw meat, bones & ZiwiPeak - i.e. it doesn't get any better quality or closely matched to their natural diet than that, so you know they're supremely healthy. If it started up again, I would know it's definitely not their food.

Change of water may have something to do with it, mine have a snazzy flowing water bowl with carbon filter.


----------



## JDanger (Jan 18, 2013)

We have two filtered water fountains for the cats, but I don't know that they really eliminate the mineral deposits in the water, as I assume they work a lot like the aquarium filters do and we still have problems in the aquarium. As for food, we're slowly working toward transitioning him to something better but right now he's on the food the breeder had him on so as not to upset his tummy.

However, he didn't seem to have the eye dribblies at her house. I don't mind the tear stains, but he seems to scratch at his face sometimes as if they bother him, and I read somewhere that the discoloration is caused by some kind of bacteria.


----------

